# Borussia - Bayern Monaco: Supercoppa Germania



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

*Risultato finale: Dortmund Bayer Monaco 4-2*


Borussia Dortmund - Bayern Monaco Supercoppa di Germania, in programma oggi 27 Luglio alle ore 20,30. Dove vedere la partita in tv? Sarà trasmessa in diretta esclusiva su Sky Sport 1 HD e Sky Calcio HD


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Luglio 2013)

Vincerà il Bayern, ma mi piacerebbe vincesse il Borussia su autogol di Götze


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2013)

giocheranno Gotze e Thiago Alcantara?


----------



## chicagousait (27 Luglio 2013)

Naturalmente si tifa per il Borussia.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2013)

visibile anche in tedesco su ZDF per chi ha satellite... quello che farò...

da notare che in Germania quando una squadra vince sia campionato che coppa (come il Bayern) gioca la supercoppa contro la seconda della Bundes, invece che contro la finalista di coppa (Stoccarda)


----------



## MisterBet (27 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> giocheranno Gotze e Thiago Alcantara?



Da kicker.de 

(4231): Weidenfeller, Grosskreutz, Subotic, Hummels, Schmelzer, Bender, Sahin, Hofmann, Gundogan, Reus, Lewandowski.

(4141): Starke, Lahm, Boateng, Van Buyten, Alaba, Thiago, Robben, Müller, Kroos, Shaqiri, Manduzkic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Da kicker.de
> 
> (4231): Weidenfeller, Grosskreutz, Subotic, Hummels, Schmelzer, Bender, Sahin, Hofmann, Gundogan, Reus, Lewandowski.
> 
> (4141): Starke, Lahm, Boateng, Van Buyten, Alaba, Thiago, Robben, Müller, Kroos, Shaqiri, Manduzkic.



Thiago Alcantara al posto di Schweinsteiger?? cmq Shaqiri diventerà fortissimo


----------



## Liuke (27 Luglio 2013)

Avra pure 6 anni di meno ma per quanto mi riguarda e' follia pure far giocare Alcantara al posto di Schweinsteiger....o meglio non far giocare quest'ultimo.


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> visibile anche in tedesco su ZDF per chi ha satellite... quello che farò...
> 
> da notare che in Germania quando una squadra vince sia campionato che coppa (come il Bayern) gioca la supercoppa contro la seconda della Bundes, invece che contro la finalista di coppa (Stoccarda)



Cosa che a pensarci ha più senso!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Liuke ha scritto:


> Avra pure 6 anni di meno ma per quanto mi riguarda e' follia pure far giocare Alcantara al posto di Schweinsteiger....o meglio non far giocare quest'ultimo.



Alcantara tranne in qualche competizione giovanile non ha fatto vedere nulla, Bastian di tutto e di più.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Luglio 2013)

Su Gazzetta mettono Bastian comunque.


----------



## S T B (27 Luglio 2013)

forza Borussia... gol decisivo di Aubameyang


----------



## Frikez (27 Luglio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Da kicker.de
> 
> (4231): Weidenfeller, Grosskreutz, Subotic, Hummels, Schmelzer, Bender, Sahin, Hofmann, Gundogan, Reus, Lewandowski.
> 
> (4141): Starke, Lahm, Boateng, Van Buyten, Alaba, Thiago, Robben, Müller, Kroos, Shaqiri, Manduzkic.



Manca anche Ribery.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> visibile anche in tedesco su ZDF per chi ha satellite... quello che farò...
> 
> da notare che in Germania quando una squadra vince sia campionato che coppa (come il Bayern) gioca la supercoppa contro la seconda della Bundes, invece che contro la finalista di coppa (Stoccarda)


Invece non sono d'accordo. Il campionato vale di più della coppa nazionale quindi la prima squadra a far parte della supercoppa è la vincitrice del campionato, in seconda battuta si guarda alla vincitrice della coppa che nel caso coincida con la vincitrice del campionato verrà sostituita dalla finalista di coppa.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

La formazione del Bayern


(4-1-4-1): Starke; Lahm, Boateng, Van Buyten, Alaba; Alcantara; Robben, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Shaqiri; Mueller


E quella del Dortmund


(4-2-3-1): Weidenfeller;Sokratis,Subotic,Hummels,Schmelzer; Bender, Sahin; Blaszczykowski, Gundogan, Reus; Lewandowksi


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Gioca praticamente con 6 centrocampisti


----------



## MisterBet (27 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Manca anche Ribery.



Lui con Neuer sicuramente fuori per problemi fisici...


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> da notare che in Germania quando una squadra vince sia campionato che coppa (come il Bayern) gioca la supercoppa contro la seconda della Bundes, invece che contro la finalista di coppa (Stoccarda)



ci vuole lo spareggio tra seconda classificata e finalista di coppa


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

*Ufficiali*:







(4-1-4-1) Starke - Lahm, Boateng, van Buyten, Alaba - Thiago - Shaqiri, Kroos, Müller, Robben - Mandzukic 






(4-2-3-1) Weidenfeller - Großkreutz, Subotic, Hummels, Schmelzer - Bender, Sahin - Kuba, Gündogan, Reus - Lewandowski


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

Goooollll Reus! Godo!


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Reus 1-0 !


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2013)

dortmund in vantaggio con reus


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

Si vede subito la mano di Guardiola.... in difesa!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2013)

ribalteranno il risultato...ne sono certo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Madò per poco non facevano il secondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me anche il Bayern vince


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2013)

ma è gara secca o andata/ritorno ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma è gara secca o andata/ritorno ?



non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo proprio secca.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Robben!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Autogol van Buyten 2-1!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2013)

rotfl, GODO, dopo neanche 1 minuto.

e 3, grande nicola savinoooooo


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Gundogan 3-1!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

Che piallata


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

Klopp sembra un invasato


----------



## BB7 (27 Luglio 2013)

bene cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

No va beh, vado un attimo di la e fanno 1-1 e 2-1 sono andata di nuovo di la e vedo 3-1 -.-


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Robben!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

bella partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

Mo segna ancora Pizarro

Traversa di Muller


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Che cesso sto Abummeyang... scuderia Galliani


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Reus!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

4-2 Reus


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

E 4. Grande Pep


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Grande BVB!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Rotfl Guardiola invece di imbottirsi comprando centroacampisti a caso, farebbe meglio a prendere dei difensori decenti.

Il borussia ha venduto il suo miglior'giocatore ciò nonstante ha dato una lezione di calcio a Guardiola

PS. Gundogan e Reus sono le vere stelle della squadra non goetze


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2013)

bene così. 

coppa strameritata.


----------



## Ale (27 Luglio 2013)

che lezione di calcio!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rotfl Guardiola invece di imbottirsi comprando centroacampisti a caso, farebbe meglio a prendere dei difensori decenti.
> 
> Il borussia ha venduto il suo miglior'giocatore ciò nonstante ha dato una lezione di calcio a Guardiola
> 
> PS. Gundogan e Reus sono le vere stelle della squadra non goetze



Il Bayern di Heynckes, con gli stessi giocatori, non prendeva mai gol.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rotfl Guardiola invece di imbottirsi comprando centroacampisti a caso, farebbe meglio a prendere dei difensori decenti.
> 
> Il borussia ha venduto il suo miglior'giocatore ciò nonstante ha dato una lezione di calcio a Guardiola



Ti dirò Tifo'o, nonostante l’unico nuovo fosse Thiago, in queste partite di inizio stagione vedo sempre favorito chi cambia di meno, Guardiola sta ancora lavorando per trovare l’assetto più adatto, il Dortmund gioca a memoria. Sono molto più curioso di vedere il Bayern contro il Chelsea tra un mese.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern di Heynckes, con gli stessi giocatori, non prendeva mai gol.



Vero ma Hejkess è un altro livello a guardiola...
Dai quarti in poi hanno fatto 13 gol subito uno su rigore in finale


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

*Risultato finale: Dortmund Bayer Monaco 4-2*


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Vero ma Hejkess è un altro livello a guardiola...*
> Dai quarti in poi hanno fatto 13 gol subito uno su rigore in finale



Vero, lui ne ha presi anche 5 in una partita dal Dortmund.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ti dirò Tifo'o, nonostante l’unico nuovo fosse Thiago, in queste partite di inizio stagione vedo sempre favorito chi cambia di meno, Guardiola sta ancora lavorando per trovare l’assetto più adatto, il Dortmund gioca a memoria. Sono molto più curioso di vedere il Bayern contro il Chelsea tra un mese.



Il gioco del Dormund si basa su fase difensiva e ripartenze veloci, a loro non interessa fare possesso palla.
Il Bayern era già una squadra collaudata, ma il mago vuole metterci le mani. Non puoi prendere 4 gol in una partita quando appena 2 mesi fa ne prendevi 1 su rigore facendone 13 dai quarti di finale di CL


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

Bravissimo Borussia contenta che abbiano vinto loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vero, lui ne ha presi anche 5 in una partita dal Dortmund.



A parte che era la coppa di Germania e non supercoppa, parliamo di una partita che veniva giocata una settimana prima della finale di CL in casa.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A parte che era la coppa di Germania e non supercoppa, parliamo di una partita che veniva giocata una settimana prima della finale di CL in casa.



Hai anche ragione.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Calma raga. Guardiola necessita di tempo, non è facile rapportarsi ad una squadra con una mentalità diversa, che l'anno scorso ha vinto tutto.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il gioco del Dormund si basa su fase difensiva e ripartenze veloci, a loro non interessa fare possesso palla.
> Il Bayern era già una squadra collaudata, ma il mago vuole metterci le mani. Non puoi prendere 4 gol in una partita quando appena 2 mesi fa ne prendevi 1 su rigore facendone 13 dai quarti di finale di CL



Comunque ripeto, siamo a inizio stagione, quel Bayern che prendeva 1 gol su rigoere, aveva come difensori centrali Dante e Boateng, centrali in mezzo Javi e Basti, e Neuer in porta, oggi nessuno di loro ha giocato dall'inizio. Stiamo parlando dell'asse centrale della squadra, imho la più importante.
Guardiola ha bisogno di tempo.


----------



## Van The Man (27 Luglio 2013)

Guardiola si è dato alla sperimentazione pura, da questa partita non esce nessuna indicazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Calma raga. Guardiola necessita di tempo, non è facile rapportarsi ad una squadra con una mentalità diversa, che l'anno scorso ha vinto tutto.


Buffo il mondo
Allegri un anno fa si ritrovava la squadra decimata tutti i migliori andati via prendevamo piallate e tutti contro Allegri
Guardiola ha una squadra fortissima, nessunissimo prezzo pregiato è andato via prende quattro peri. Ma ha bisogno di tempo


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2013)

godo troppo, dopo il milan tifo Dortmund e se la sono strameritata, una rivincita coi fiocchi, prendiamo esempio da loro gente!!


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buffo il mondo
> Allegri un anno fa si ritrovava la squadra decimata tutti i migliori andati via prendevamo piallate e tutti contro Allegri
> Guardiola ha una squadra fortissima, nessunissimo prezzo pregiato è andato via prende quattro peri. Ma ha bisogno di tempo



Io lo dicevo chiaramente che ad Alllegri avevano distrutto l’asse centrale della squadra, senza Thiago, van Bommel e Ibra.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2013)

di tutte le loro stelle per essere stellari basterebbe anche solo gundogan


----------



## 4312 (27 Luglio 2013)

C'è qualche parziale attenuante per Guardiola, ma oggi Klopp gli ha dato una lezione di calcio.
Il modulo 4-1-4-1 è improponibile per certe partite soprattutto per come lo sta utilizzando Guardiola allo stato attuale, ossia con Alcantara davanti alla difesa e senza un vero centrocampista di contenimento. E' vero che non ha Martinez e Schweini, ma a quel punto avrebbe potuto utilizzare il 4-2-3-1 che i giocatori del Bayern conoscono alla perfezione e che di base permette una maggiore densità in mezzo al campo. Senza contare che il Bayern ha Luis Gustavo che è un signor interditore. Eppure Guardiola non l'ha schierato, errore importante.
Ironia della sorte i goal sono arrivati proprio nel momento in cui il Bayern ha schierato il 4-2-3-1, con Robben, che a destra aveva fatto poco o nulla, a sinistra ( unica mossa buona di Guardiola). Goal arrivati quindi quando il Bayern ha giocato con il modulo di Heynckes. Anche il resto dei cambi ha palesato una scarsa lucidità. Improponibile la scelta del primo tempo, di tenere Shaqiri falso nueve e non ala, e Mandzukic esterno sinistro. 
Al Bayern mancavano molti giocatori ma Guardiola di corbellerie ne ha fatte parecchie. 
Klopp peraltro è stato bravissimo alla fine a mettere Aubameyang per sfruttare nei modi migliori i contropiedi. Sull' asse del nostro ex è quasi nato un goal, e poi è nato il goal definitivo di Reus.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2013)

Una sconfitta è perdonabile, anche perchè tra Bayern e Borussia è sempre una lotteria, visto che sono due squadre che giocano un grande calcio. Certo è che uno come Guardiola deve assolutamente vincere almeno un titolo tra la supercoppa o il mondiale per club.


----------



## 2515 (27 Luglio 2013)

Io l'avevo detto che secondo me Guardiola implorasse perché la finale di Champions il bayern la perdesse, perché confrontarsi con i risultati di una squadra che fa il triplete è durissima per chiunque. Quest'anno per guardiola psicologicamente sarà molto difficile, avrà la società vicino per forza (hanno pensionato l'allenatore triplamente vincente per lui, devono stargli vicino) e la piazza anche, ma un confronto così ravvicinato col passato ci sarà sempre e a fine anno si tireranno le somme.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buffo il mondo
> Allegri un anno fa si ritrovava la squadra decimata tutti i migliori andati via prendevamo piallate e tutti contro Allegri
> Guardiola ha una squadra fortissima, nessunissimo prezzo pregiato è andato via prende quattro peri. Ma ha bisogno di tempo



Prende 4 pere senza 6 titolari che hanno disputato la finale a Wembley....


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2013)

Guardiola  il Bayern ha preso pochissimi gol in Bundesliga l'anno scorso, stasera ne ha presi 4... ottimo 

contento per il BVB ma lo sappiamo bene anche noi che sta coppetta non può essere la rivincita della finale di champions (anche se in germania si giocano giustamente alla morte tutti i trofei)... nel 2003 la juve in supercoppa si "vendicò" della sconfitta di Manchester... ma sinceramente, chissene... quella champions non gliela ridarà mai nessuno, un altro conto sarebbe prendersi la rivincita in champions come abbiamo fatto noi col liverpool

un'attenuante per Pep può essere l'assenza di Neuer... senza di lui è un po' come la New Team quando aveva in porta Crocker al posto di Benji.


----------



## Butcher (28 Luglio 2013)

Godo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

batosta...cmq questa sconfitta non significa niente...il Bayern resta sempre il favorito per la Champions...ora bisogna vedere se hanno voglia di comprarsi un difensore (Hummels o Thiago Silva) e magari anche Lewandowski

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo detto che secondo me Guardiola implorasse perché la finale di Champions il bayern la perdesse, perché confrontarsi con i risultati di una squadra che fa il triplete è durissima per chiunque. Quest'anno per guardiola psicologicamente sarà molto difficile, avrà la società vicino per forza (hanno pensionato l'allenatore triplamente vincente per lui, devono stargli vicino) e la piazza anche, ma un confronto così ravvicinato col passato ci sarà sempre e a fine anno si tireranno le somme.



quoto...ed è questo il bello...hanno una pressione immensa...nessuno è titolare, tutti possono perdere il posto e soprattutto devono vincere Campionato e Champions con una rosa del genere...quest'anno per la prima volta mi vedrò la Bundesliga


----------



## The Ripper (28 Luglio 2013)

ma la scelta di mettere Mandzukic ala e Shaqiri "falso nueve" (che modo di giocare di m...a! che significa mettere un attaccante che non è un attaccante?) qualcuno l'ha capita? E Muller a centrocampo? Perché non un 4-2-3-1 senza dover per forza stravolgere tatticamente la squadra che 2 mesi fa ha vinto la Champions?
Non succederà quello che ho previsto, ma se succede...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Luglio 2013)

Grande Borussia!!!
Bayern matato


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Godo!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma la scelta di mettere Mandzukic ala e Shaqiri "falso nueve" (che modo di giocare di m...a! che significa mettere un attaccante che non è un attaccante?) qualcuno l'ha capita? E Muller a centrocampo? Perché non un 4-2-3-1 senza dover per forza stravolgere tatticamente la squadra che 2 mesi fa ha vinto la Champions?
> Non succederà quello che ho previsto, ma se succede...



Lo dico da mesi che se Guardiola arriva a Monaco per riproporre il gioco catalano sbaglia di brutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2013)

Dai Guardiola chiedi Busquets adesso ahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2013)

Il Bayern di Heynckes col 4-2-3-1 era una squadra perfetta. Perfetta.
Guardiola sta sperimentando, dubito riesca a cambiare squadra e trovare la stessa perfezione di prima.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Luglio 2013)

guardiola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2013)

Piuttosto occhio al Borussia che ha mantenuto la stessa squadra dell'anno passato, con lo stesso allenatore e lo stesso assetto, sostituendo Gotze con Mkhitaryan. Guardiola dovrà cominciare da 0 e con esso il Bayern.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Luglio 2013)

io proporrei una cosa del genere:

neuer
lahm martínez dante alaba
alcántara schweinsteiger
götze kroos ribéry
mandžukić​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io proporrei una cosa del genere:
> 
> neuer
> lahm martínez dante alaba
> ...



Robben al posto di Ribery...poi prenderei Thiago Silva o Hummels da mettere in difesa al posto di Martinez...e magari Lewandowski al posto di Mandzukic...triplete assicurato


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Luglio 2013)

E' ancora presto per tirare fuori giudizi. Certo non è un bel risultato, ma sostituire Heynckes dopo l'eccezionale stagione scorsa è impresa da pochi. Non penso che ora la società pretenda da Guardiola di fare un altro triplete, anche perchè neanche il suo Barcellona è riuscito a farne due di fila. Fatto sta che secondo me a Monaco farà bene, vedremo cosa combinerà nella supercoppa europea (che penso vincerà) ed il mondiale per club.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' ancora presto per tirare fuori giudizi. Certo non è un bel risultato, ma sostituire Heynckes dopo l'eccezionale stagione scorsa è impresa da pochi. Non penso che ora la società pretenda da Guardiola di fare un altro triplete, anche perchè neanche il suo Barcellona è riuscito a farne due di fila. Fatto sta che secondo me a Monaco farà bene, vedremo cosa combinerà nella supercoppa europea (che penso vincerà) ed il mondiale per club.



è obbligato a vincere la Champions...per fare bene deve vincerla


----------



## The Ripper (28 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io proporrei una cosa del genere:
> 
> neuer
> lahm martínez dante alaba
> ...



muller fuori? mai nella vita, per me.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Secondo il mio parere era abbastanza scontato che questa la perdessero, Guardiola è arrivato da poco e deve ancora plasmare la squadra a sua immagine e somiglianza. Secondo me troveranno qualche difficoltà anche ad inizio campionato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è obbligato a vincere la Champions...per fare bene deve vincerla


Ovvio, però già se non vincerà una delle due competizioni che ho citato, la società incomincerà a storcere il naso verso di lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, però già se non vincerà una delle due competizioni che ho citato, la società incomincerà a storcere il naso verso di lui.



per me solo il Campionato è un mezzo fallimento...


----------



## juventino (29 Luglio 2013)

Abbastanza scontato il successo del Dortmund. Al Bayern serve tempo per adattarsi a Guardiola.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me solo il Campionato è un mezzo fallimento...



Beh dai se in Champions si ferma in semifinale/finale giocandosela non si può parlare di fallimento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Abbastanza scontato il successo del Dortmund. Al Bayern serve tempo per adattarsi a Guardiola.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh dai se in Champions si ferma in semifinale/finale giocandosela non si può parlare di fallimento.



perchè sta al primo anno quindi si salva...un po' come il Real che gioca ogni anno per vincerla


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

il Borussia è una squadra immensa.....

se tutti impostassero il calcio come loro i biglietti costerebbero ORO!!


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piuttosto occhio al Borussia che ha mantenuto la stessa squadra dell'anno passato, con lo stesso allenatore e lo stesso assetto, sostituendo Gotze con Mkhitaryan. Guardiola dovrà cominciare da 0 e con esso il Bayern.



Ma non era un favola irripetibile il borussia ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non era un favola irripetibile il borussia ?


L'ho detto io? Non mi sembra. Riguardo il Borussia ho sempre pensato che non dovessero smobilitare e a quanto pare non l'hanno fatto.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ho detto io? Non mi sembra. Riguardo il Borussia ho sempre pensato che non dovessero smobilitare e a quanto pare non l'hanno fatto.



No no. Non ce l'ho con te.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non era un favola irripetibile il borussia ?


avessero smobilitato, come sembrava, togliendo i 3 migliori per ruolo: Hummels, Gotze e Lewandoski, sarebbero ufficialmente finiti.
Comunque non è ancora finito il mercato.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> avessero smobilitato, come sembrava, togliendo i 3 migliori per ruolo: Hummels, Gotze e Lewandoski, sarebbero ufficialmente finiti.
> Comunque non è ancora finito il mercato.



Ah beh, smobilitasse la squadra X togliendo i 3 giocatori più forti, di sicuro sarebbe una contender per qualsiasi competizione


----------



## Dexter (29 Luglio 2013)

nessuno parla di OBAMEIANG    era nostro  assist finale a reus per il 4-2,campione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No no. Non ce l'ho con te.


Ah, ok  il Borussia potrebbe essere tremendamente pericoloso quest'anno, per la Bundes e ancora per la Champions, specialmente se il giocattolino Bayern si romperà con Guardiola.


----------

